# 350z



## danieljephcott (Apr 29, 2004)

my mates got an amazing 350z and he lets me have the keys but i try to start it and it doesn't just the ignition comes on. what am i doing wrong. is there a start button or something it pisses me off because he just laughs his head off and i cant start it. please help id love to wipe the smile of his face.


----------

